

What Google looks for while acquiring startups - kunalb
http://www.financialpost.com/news/Entrepreneurs+feeling+lucky/4632610/story.html

======
jacques_chester
From this article I gleaned two things.

1\. Networking is still the most important predictor of small-company
acquisition.

2\. Google will pay ~$25 million for a feature.

~~~
neworbit
Remember, gang, make good friends at companies that can/will acquire your
startup. Some level of talent acquisition exit beats the pants off general
purpose failure.

